# Now that's just not right, stop it now!!!



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

I was passed out on my couch and woken by the sound of gravel hitting the side of my tank, wtf??  I took a look and noticed the agression level of my orange top zebra was rather abnormal. I figured I had better get up and check it out. The bugger is mating with one of my yellow labs, which I though was a male..guess I was wrong.


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

Well I've srtipped the female of her fry, should be interesting how they turn out. For now you can just see very defined stripes in them. Will take pics as they develope.


----------



## Fogelhund (Aug 13, 2010)

Very common hybridization. Fry could look like either parent, or more like one or the other. There is a commercial variant called the all yellow lab, that lacks the black pigment in the finnage. This fish was bred in the orient, and is a cross between yellow labs and red zebras.


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks for the info fogelhund, guess i don't have to wait in such anticipation now. I was hoping for something a little more exciting but it's my first time raising fry...it'll be an experience regardless.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

awee gotta love fry!!!


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

Want some? lol


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Haha! I've been looking at cichlids more and more every time I get in the LFS but I don't have the room. I am sure my poly has room in her tummy.. But that would be not very easy to view. lol


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

No I even kept predatory fish...poly's, tiger shovelnose, and high fin red wolf fish. I didn't like giving them the live food as much as my friends enjoyed watching it. 
I just came back from Finatics and picked up some juvi Tropheus Duboisi Maswa ...they are cut little things


----------

